
Searches should be private. We make sure they are - mike-cardwell
https://www.privado.com/
======
herodotus
As far as I can tell, this uses the same search engine as Microsoft's Bing. In
the small print, they acknowledge that their search engine "partner" is
Microsoft, and that their partner will keep your IP address for 96 hours.

The concept is good, but I wish I knew more about the company behind this.
Otherwise, all I can do is take their promises on faith.

------
xwowsersx
I searched for "world" and the second result was
[https://office.live.com/start/Word.aspx](https://office.live.com/start/Word.aspx)

